# New Member & Some Questions! 1987 Sentra SE Coupe & Pictures!



## t14revolution (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi all, I just purchased a 1987 Sentra Hatch version.
Here are pictures!

I've tried to research as much as I could about the car. I found out that it is a B12 generation, but what confuses me is the model name. It says SE on the back of my car, but when I look this up in autos.msn.com it says SE Coupe and lists another model called the E Hatch (and of course some other models like XE and Wagon, very much like looking at the different civic models). Wikipedia doesn't clarify about the models much. I couldn't find much detailed info about my car by google, or this forum.

Anyways my main question is. . . SE Coupe = better version of the E Hatch?
or SE coupe IS the hatch and no E Hatch exists. . . I could think of other possibilities, but I'll leave it at that. Any other detailed info about the car would be most appreciated!

Second question is I'm trying to figure out if my car went through an A/C conversion sometime during its first and second owners. I look under the hood and see these fairly new vibrant colored stem valve caps (one red and one blue) and read in some A/C conversion forum that the conversion kit's come with new stem valve caps. I'm only assuming that these valves are related to the A/C unit, and I could just be completely wrong, as I'm fairly an ametuer with car mechanics. Anyways, my AC is kind of weak and I was wondering if there was any way to find out if its still the factory r12, or converted r134a, so I don't end up mixing r134a with r12, or waisting money at a specialist.

Thanks all!

Here is a picture of the hood, you can find the caps towards the left. Bigger picture can be viewed at this link


----------



## t14revolution (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok so scratch the model confusion question, I figured out that the hatchback is different and that my SE is a sport coupe with a liftback, not a hatchback.


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

from the pic thats a R-134a inlet, the R12 inlet is way smaller and has a black cap. 








like this


----------



## t14revolution (Jul 10, 2007)

cool thanks! so I should be safe to just recharge it with 134a? I talked to a guy at an auto store and he said that the conversion kit that they sell doesn't require any new or replacement of parts and that it just basically takes out the r12 and puts in the 134a. I hope my car doesn't die when I recharge it.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

The Sport Coupe was the top of the line "sporty" B12 of its day. It came with stiffer suspension, thicker sway bars, and overall better handling and appearance. It even came with all the frills in terms of interior packages. Its only downside was the underpowered E16 powerplant; Nissan should have released it with either the CA16DE or CA18DE from the Pulsar NX SE KN13 models.

In terms of the "E" hatch, it was simply a two-door B12 Sentra with a hatchback. If you look at the Haynes manual, it is the vehicle pictured there. It had no superior suspension, lacked a front swaybar, and had crappy interior options. Its only similarity was the same powerplant.


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

this is the sport coupe :


----------



## t14revolution (Jul 10, 2007)

yea thats the one I have in silver. I always get confused whether something is a hatch or lift back. also when I bought the car it was labled hatchback and I was expect the ugly hatchback one, but when I was it I was like WHOA, I never saw a sentra like that?! it must be rare! so I bought it hehehe. I'm glad I did, it looks great. I wish I can do more to it cosmetically so it'll not look old and torn up.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

this is the 3 types of b12 less the wagon . the pic is show ing the hi end j spec turbo(e15et) ones, but the body style is what i'm pointing at.. enjoy

chip


----------

